# Underwater Camera



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I just got some type of SONY underwater camera. Water-Proof. And boy is it cool! Taken it fishing a few times. The pics are clear and the under water pics are really really cool. Just wanted to see if anyone on hear owns one or not. Here are some of my pics from it.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow those are nice shots. I just got the Sony TX-5 last week but haven't tried it for underwater yet. I love the wide angle on it also. Which model did you get? have you tried some of the editing software yet?

best,
Rickerd


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! I got an Olympus Stylus Tough for Christmas, and overall its a great fishing camera, waterproof and shockproof. Underwater pics and vids are sweet, but out of the water pics are so-so, especially if the lighting isn't the best, and indoor pics suck. 

One thing I noticed with taking underwater pictures is have the camera a little farther away from the fish as you think, I usually am too close and don't get the whole fish. Oh and always keep the fish on the hook when taking underwater photos, I learned the hard way many times lol.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

This one takes great indoor pics and out of the water pics. Here are a few others I've taken with it. Only complaint is that it doesn't have a great zoom. Other than that its great.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah your photos came out great. I'll have to keep your camera in mind in the future. I'll post some pics from mine tomarrow...


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah. The only real reason I got the underwater camera was because all my other digitals I had would get wet and be ruined. I dropped one in a river while Salmon fishing. Another fell to the bottom of the boat and was toast. This thing is durable and it takes great pics.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thats pretty much the same reason I got an underwater camera, I always seem to get it wet. Underwater pics are a bonus. 

Here's some pics from my camera....some come out grainy, some come out blurry, and some come out awsome!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Those are pretty sweet.


----------

